# Spieren & Gewrichten > Sport en spieren >  Gymbaloefeningen gevraagd!

## irbe

Hallo,

Ik heb een gymbal die nu enkel als stoel wordt gebruikt. Heeft iemand goede tips welke oefeningen je er kan mee doen ? Ik ben wel een beginner dus graag enkele simpele oefeningen.

Bedankt hoor,
Irbe

----------


## Luuss0404

Hallo Irbe,

Ik heb even rondgekeken en als je met een gymbal een fitnessbal bedoeld heb ik een site gevonden met 10 oefeningen voor beginners;
*Top 10 fitnessbal oefeningen voor beginners*
1. Squats
1 Ga tegen een muur staan met de bal tussen je onderrug en de muur in. Buig je benen lichtjes en zorg dat je schouders recht staan.
2 Leunend tegen de bal, laat je je lichaam langzaam zakken totdat je benen in een hoek van 90 graden staan.
3 Ga weer langzaam omhoog en herhaal deze oefening 10 keer.
2. Rondjes draaien met je bekken
1 Ga rechtop op de bal zitten, met je voeten plat op de grond.
2 Draai langzaam je heupen en bekken rond, gebruik hierbij je buikspieren en houd je voeten stil.
3 Draai 3 keer een rondje naar links en 3 keer naar rechts.
3. Buikspieroefeningen (crunches)
1 Ga met je onderrug op de bal liggen. Ondersteun je hoofd met je handen en zet je tenen tegen een muur voor stabiliteit.
2 Adem in, terwijl je je schouders en hoofd naar achteren houdt. Adem uit terwijl je je schouders en hoofd naar voren brengt, span tegelijkertijd je buikspieren aan.
3 Ga weer terug naar het beginpunt terwijl je inademt. Doe de oefening 10 keer.
4. Rondjes draaien met je armen
1 Ga op de grond liggen met je voeten op de bal en je knieën in een rechte hoek.
2 Span rustig je buikspieren aan om zo de bal te stabiliseren.
3 Breng je armen richting plafond, terwijl je de bal stil houdt en je buik aangespannen. Beweeg langzaam je armen naar achteren en maak grote cirkels in beide richtingen. Herhaal dit 4 keer beide kanten op.
5. Beenspieroefeningen
1 Ga bovenop de bal zitten, met je voeten plat op de grond en je heupen zo breed mogelijk.
2 Houd je buik in en breng één been omhoog, terwijl je de bal stil houdt en je heupen op hetzelfde niveau.
3 Wissel af met je andere been en breng hem wat hoger de lucht in als je het aandurft.
6. Biceps
1 Ga bovenop de bal zitten met een gewichtje in iedere hand. Houd je armen, met je handpalmen naar binnen, langs je zij naar beneden.
2 Buig langzaam je ellebogen, terwijl je je handpalmen draait en richting je schouders brengt.
3 Breng de gewichtjes langzaam weer terug naar de beginpositie en herhaal deze oefening 10 keer.
7. Billen
1 Ga op je rug liggen met je hakken op de bal en je knieën gebogen in een rechte hoek. Leg je armen langs je lichaam op de grond voor ondersteuning.
2 Span nu je bil- en buikspieren aan en breng je heupen omhoog zonder dat de bal beweegt.
3 Herhaal 10 keer.
8. Rug
1 Kniel op de vloer, zet je tenen tegen de muur voor stabiliteit en leun met je buikspieren (tussen je heupen en ribben) op de bal.
2 Leg de rug van je handen strak tegen je voorhoofd en ga relaxt voorover over de bal hangen. Adem uit terwijl je je hoofd en schouders omhoog brengt en tot je ruggengraat recht is.
3 Adem in terwijl je weer naar beneden gaat. Herhaal dit 6 keer.
9. Armspieren
1 Ga op je rug op de bal liggen, met een gewichtje in iedere hand.
2 Breng je armen boven je schouders richting plafond, met de handpalmen naar elkaar toe gericht. Adem in, terwijl je je armen naar de zijkant opent.
3 Adem uit en breng je armen weer terug naar het beginpunt. Herhaal 10 keer.
10. Benen stretchen
1 Ga rechtop op de bal zitten met je rechterbeen gebogen en je linkerbeen recht vooruit.
2 Strek je linkervoet (tenen omhoog) en breng je armen gestrekt boven je hoofd. Buig langzaam vanuit je heupen naar voren en breng je armen naar je tenen.
3 Stretch de achterkant van je been en houd 15 seconden vast. Doe hetzelfde met je rechterbeen.
_Bron;www.weightwatchers.nl_

Ik zie dat je deze post al een tijd geleden hebt geplaatst, dus misschien heb je nu zelf tips voor andere leden?
Heel veel succes!

Lieve groet, Luuss

----------


## Ronald68

Ik heb er ook een aantal gevonden

Op de homepage van Petra Tim en Luuk staan oefeningen met een gymbal met illustraties

Na verder speuren blijkt de bal zelfs een eigen pagina te hebben.

Succes met de oefeningen.

----------

